
Buy Stars – Become a GitHub Superstar - angry-hacker
http://githubstars.com/
======
angry-hacker
My submission is not meant to discourage the behavior but rather share with
the community that even that kind of shilling exists. Found it through
searching for something relevant to Github stars.

